# Büttenrand im Photoshop, suche Form als Vektor oder Pfad, beispiel im Fred?



## Elena (24. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Wo kann ich den Rahmen im Beispiel als Vektor, Form oder Pfad bekommen.
Möchte so meine Fotos beschneiden.
Ich möchte nicht das zerfranste, was man sonst im Netz findet, dazu habe ich genug Tutorials gefunden.
Ich möchte schon den Wellenschnitt (oder durch Stanzen erstellte Wellen) den man wirklich bei den alten Fotos sieht.
Habe keine Lust das in Photoshop zu erstellen, würde es auch ansonsten kaufen, wenn man es bei den Stockphotos Seiten kaufen kann. Nur weiss ich nicht wie man den gestanzen Rand auf englisch sagt.
Unter "deckle edge" oder "decorative border", finde ich nichts gescheites.
Für eine Idee bin ich offen und bedanke ich mich schon mal in Voraus für jede Hilfe.

Liebe Grüsse
Elena

EDIT: Urheberrechtlich geschütztes Bild entfernt


----------



## DexXxtrin (3. September 2013)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: http://www.psd-tutorials.de/downloa.../view/4224--fotos-mit-buettenrand-generieren-


----------



## Elena (4. September 2013)

Hallo DexXxtrin
Danke Dir, ich muss es selber zeichnen, ich habe selber einen haufen Scripts gefunden, aber da wird der Rand zufällig generiert.
Aber danke Dir trotzdem.
Liebe GRüsse
Elena


----------

